# Taming Chickens and ducks?



## Jenna123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, i have 2 campbell ducks and 2 hens (not sure what breed, we think light sussex, but big white one and little ginger one)

only had them for a week so it is still early days, but wondering if there is anything different i could do to try and tame them other than thorwing corn and raisens on the ground?? 

do you need to handle them regulaly to tame them??

and also what treats do ducks and hens like, (try to get them to like me even more!!) 

thanks


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Just spend time with them, talking to them and holding some corn in your hand. They soon get to know you 

Treats try


Tinned Sweetcorn
Boiled root veg mixed with some layers mash to dry it out a little and served warm
Left over pasta and rice
Root veg peelings, raw potaoes and their peelings are toxic so avoid them
Whole Cabbages and Broccoli
Porridge made with water and a few dried friuts, mixed with layers mash
Mealie worms or super mario worms both live and dried
crickets, woodlice, spiders etc
Toast soaked in warm water mixed with layers mash and marmite


Avoid animal protein except bugs and worms, salt, sugar and fat also never feed bread unless soaked as it may compact your birds crops

I also add a few suppliments to their treats including garlic, natural pro biotic yoghurt, de-wormers and poultry spice


----------



## Jenna123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the food tips, i'll be sure to try them!


----------



## sherriesyo (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to say,that is WOO! move me we are a good site for age of conan game.If you need AOC Gold,Age of Conan Gold,Age of Conan Power Leveling ,Age of Conan PowerLeveling,age of conan service,come here!


----------

